# Big Bud , Ice , Easybud 2000w Hps



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

ez every one thought i'd stick pics from my diary in this section too im currently 4 weeks in to flowering with these ladies hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

plants are

big bud - clones
ice - nirvana seeds 7 turned male on me
had 3 top 44 at start of grow also turned male
and 1 easy bud from seed


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

i have 2 rvk 150's in the room 

1 10" pulling air into room

1 8" for extraction

they were fed on amsterdam indoors during veg and am using ionic boost and bloom for flowering will also add pk 13-14 next week


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

temps in room 

lights on max - 28.2
lights out - min 9.2

usually sitting between 16 and 22 every day thou so quite happy with that

humiditys been around 55

the first 2 pics are of the easy bud this plant was in flower for about 10 days at end of my last crop


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

any questions or advice feel free to reply always looking to gain experience


----------



## dev (Feb 3, 2007)

the first pic is of the easy bud this plant was in flower for about 10 days at end of my last crop i decided to re veg her with this lot of ladies for 4 weeks then turned them to 12/12 she's a bit of a mutant but really bushy and plenty of buds forming on her now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2007)

*Whats going on dev. Your jungle is looking great mang. What kind of soil are you using? That revegged plant is wild looking. We took a clone off of a flowering plant a few grows ago and that mother had single blade leaves for about a month until it grew out of it. Very funny looking.  *


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

hows things tbg

i use canna terra professional mate with perlite for my soil needs lol

yea the reveggie has gone mad for few weeks she just spouted out loads of single blades and rea;;y bushed out but now 4 weeks into flower she really starting to produce althou i doubt very much she be finished at same time as others i reckon she'll need another couple of weeks but gotta finish her off this time before start my new babies 

have got some real beauty seeds for my next crop
watch this space haha


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

Mmmmm Very nice dev.


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

some pics of the big bud first two pics where taken in grow room then decided to take one of the ladies out for bit of a photo shoot pamper her a bit hehehe hope pics are ok at the minute only have my fone camera to take shots with


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Mmmmm Very nice dev.


 
thanks bud glad you like


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

have just had to tie one of my big bud ladies up it was falling over on the tray the cola is so heavy already and still got 4 weeks flowering to go she's gunna be a monster


:joint:


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2007)

good lookin ladies Dev  hope the final few weeks of flower go well for ya!


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

me too my friend cheers for dropping by


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks lovely man, looks like your gonna have some huge cola's on your hands! lol


----------



## dev (Feb 5, 2007)

ez riz

cheers for dropiing in yea reckon they gunna be well fat in another 4 weeks


----------



## dev (Feb 7, 2007)

have ended up having to tie up all the big buds on the trays bloody colas are to heavy hahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> have ended up having to tie up all the big buds on the trays bloody colas are to heavy hahaha


*Nothing wrong with that mang. That just means your doing your job and they are doing theirs. Got any updated pics on them lady monsters? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2007)

Very admirable ladies you've got yourself!


----------



## dev (Feb 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nothing wrong with that mang. That just means your doing your job and they are doing theirs. Got any updated pics on them lady monsters? *


 

so true tbg so true

will try get some pics today and get them up bud

blody snowing like hell here now temps dropped back down to 8 in room during lights out 
think im going to set the radiator to come on for an hour between 1am 2am and again between 4am and 5am should help keep temps up in there

cheers for droppin by bombbudpuffa and thanks for your comment


----------



## the_riz (Feb 8, 2007)

lol dev.. it aint snowing that bad in the uk, just a li'l wether front lol


----------



## dev (Feb 9, 2007)

ez riz

theres a good couple of inches on the ground and it bloody freezing lol radiators set in room to come on for an hour between 1am-2am and 3.30am 4.30am now so should help keep temps up lights out


----------



## dev (Feb 10, 2007)

have got temps back up in the room to around 16 nights out after the bloody snow so not so worried about the cold affecting my babies now 

day 36 today yesterday the trays had 

30 lt water
15ml ionic boost
105ml ionic bloom
45ml pk 13 - 14 

have decided to half the nutes from what is recomended on the ionic bottle for this week, next week will start to reduce even more before flushing for the last 10 days or so

should have some pics uploaded later or tomorrow


----------



## dev (Feb 15, 2007)

ez all

day 42 today 6weeks into flower stage and everythings goin sweet, lots of pistols turning a nice orange on the big bud probably about 25 % of buds have now turned reckon could probably harvest this weekend but think am goin to leave them another 4-5 days and see how they go i think they got a few more days growin in them yet plus ive only been flushing them about for about 4 days now 

the ice seem to be a little behind the big bud at least by a week or two althou the buds are now starting to phatten up 

heres some pics took today


the first four pics are of the big bud
then some of the ice
and finally a pic of the easy bud

sorry again about pic quality


----------



## dev (Feb 17, 2007)

chopped one of the big bud ladies in soil last night  she now drying herself nicely probably goin to chop the other one thats in soil tonight whilst having a wee  took some pics before and after will upload later prob ablout 2-3 oz from her


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 17, 2007)

Is that what ur lighting with......

I need to LEARN METRIC  LOLOLOL

And you referenced "in soil"  so does that mean some are hydro ?

And what is the height of that almost finished Big bud man ?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics man! Those Big Bud are a really nice strain. Great weight, looks and high.

Let me know a smoke report on it after your cure, will you?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

oleflowerman said:
			
		

> I need to LEARN METRIC


I use online calculators. Here's a good page:

Metric Conversions


----------



## dev (Feb 18, 2007)

oleflowerman said:
			
		

> Is that what ur lighting with......
> 
> I need to LEARN METRIC  LOLOLOL
> 
> ...


 
hello oleflowerman thanks for dropping by i have 2 600w hps bulbs and 2 400w hps bulbs im growing in soil and hydro yes ive got 3 ice in soil and 2 big buds now chopped lol the big bud are about 3.5 to 4 ft high they were from clone and vegged for 4 weeks befor put into flower they were about 18 inches when switched to 12/12

hope that helps bud

@ stoney will have more pics uploaded soon and smoke report in next few weeks lol got loads of chopping to do first

will say thou i dried out a wee bit of bud in airing cupboard over night in a  little box so could try it 2night hopefully


----------



## dev (Feb 18, 2007)

few pics of first lady to meet the hangman

sorry bout pic quality


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 18, 2007)

Reminds me that I haven't had my breakfast yet 
This is a great website
Thanks man.
Interested to hear what that cured weight ends up


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking great Dev! You've done a great job of it!


----------



## dev (Feb 19, 2007)

cheers stoney just wish had better camera pics dont dothe ladies justice really going to try borrow one

@ oleflowerman

breakfast just rolled haha will post up cured weight when its ready but looks like about 2 oz per plant i reckon


----------



## dev (Feb 20, 2007)

couple of trimmed up almost dry bud


----------



## Treebeard (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome grow man! Tasty looking buds


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm curious ? What would that bud in the middle have felt ?  Light ? Firm ? Soft ?


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 20, 2007)

dev said:
			
		

> couple of trimmed up almost dry bud



What would that middle bud have felt like ?


----------



## dev (Feb 21, 2007)

very firm and fat


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats on a successful crop.  Looks like singles on that reveg bro, you wanna go back to vegetative lighting till she reverts to 5 -7 leaves before flowering again.  Just a tip.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2007)

*Looking good dev. Congrats on a fine harvest. Be sure and give us a smoke report on those nugz. What ya got planned for next grow mang? *


----------



## dev (Feb 21, 2007)

cheers forthe advice elephant man have never revegged before didnt really now what to expect from her

@ tbg have some nice xline seeds that im probably gunna grow next have cindy 99, Grapefruit x Northern lights, Zamal x Nevilles Haze, Sour NL x Nevilles Haze and Northern lights x ICE , will be takin a few weeks off thou gotta have some work men in to do kitchen and new bathroom but it will give me plenty of time to clean down room and trays well and get set up to grow them with the respect thay deserve

watch this space

will post proper smoke report when have cut and cured all the buds have been sampling the smaller buds from the two chopped big buds they have a nice sweet fruity smell real nice taste not a heavy couch lock stone but nice mellow buzz the other buds should be even better


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 21, 2007)

I enjoyed this grow so I know you did! Great job!!!


----------



## dev (Feb 22, 2007)

cheers bombbudpuffa yes its been a real learning curve for me this time around first grow had so many probs and ended up not that great, this one however has been real fun from day 1, still havent chopped any more down yet think im goin to leave the till next week now give them another 4-5 days to finish off nicely


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

nice setup... lots of wattage!!  

did you say you chopped your main colas after 6 weeks of flowering??  judging based on the color of the hairs is not a good idea, you could have cost yourself lots of weight/potency.  i did this on my last grow and regretted it immediately... luckily it was only a few colas not all of them. invest in a cheap 50x - 100x microscope and look at the color of the trichomes.  

the more amber you see in the trichomes, the more stoney its gonna get!

don't know if you knew this, but i didnt see anyone mention it and hair-color testing is not a very efficient way to measure.  i am currently growing Blueberry x Big Bud, and i flower for 9 1/2 weeks, so 6 just seems kinda short to me.....unless you know something most dont


----------



## dev (Feb 23, 2007)

as yet i havent chopped any more down apart from the 2 soil big buds the others will be left for another 4-5 days takin them up to 8 weeks then ill give them a trich test see how hey are lookin

cheers for dropping by


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 23, 2007)

*Everything sounds like it's running smooth. Got any updated pics my friend? *


----------



## the_riz (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, Lookin real nice there dev! really enjoyed watching (watching because i didnt really think i had anything to contribute lol) but there ya go! 

Glad everything turned out good and youll be harvesting the rest soon enough.. lookin forward to a full on smoke report


----------



## dev (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks guys for all ya support and advice have really enjoyed this grow and glad found mjpassion even if was bit late lol to share it , will update pics over weekend 

peace and good growing to you all


----------



## dev (Feb 25, 2007)

some pics as requested 1st one is of the big buds, then a few shots of the ice hope you enjoy


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 25, 2007)

daaamn!  lookin great man those are some huuge colas... lookin like a nice jungle in there i'll +rep that


----------



## dev (Feb 25, 2007)

ez myster.y 

cheers for the props bud

big ups


----------



## rickhunt (Feb 25, 2007)

big bud alright good one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great dev.   What kind of yield you think your gonna get this grow? Whatever it is it's gonna be free.  *


----------



## dev (Feb 26, 2007)

reckon am gunna be lookin at about 50 oz fingers crossed mate and yup the best thing is its all free


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 28, 2007)

50 oz???  i sure hope so!   let me know how it goes!!   (what is that 3 pounds?  im drooling....)


----------



## dev (Mar 1, 2007)

will do my friend will do


----------



## dev (Mar 5, 2007)

so today 2 of my ice ladies met the chopper

hope you like the pics


----------



## Myster.Y (Mar 5, 2007)

wow cant wait to see that stuff dry, and still eager to see total weight too

soo how many plants do you still have left??


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

the first pic is the ice 2nd pic is big bud, theres the easy bud plant left and all the lower branches off of the big bud are still needing to be chopped have had 18 oz of dried bud from the big bud so far


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Congrats dev on what i would consider a very fine harvest and may i say it looks great. What do ya have planned for next grow? Anyway great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks tbg i'll be growing more big bud next time but think am goin to scrog them to help them sat up right lol but im also goin to be growin some xline cindy 99, nlxneville haze and grapefruit x nl i think they are , the xlines will be in soil and big buds onmy trays, hopefully be started in next 3 weeks 

still got some ladies to chop yet  

some more pics for you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*That's sweet mang. Sounds like your gonna be growing some tastey bud next grow and look foward to following it. Once again congrats on a very fine harvest. Don't smoke it all in one place.    *


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

couple more shots


----------



## dev (Mar 6, 2007)

cheers tbg have really enjoyed this grow even more so by sharing it with you guys have learned somuch more this time round will be pleasure to bring my next grow to mjpassion

thanks all who have stopped by


----------



## dev (Mar 15, 2007)

well room is now in preperation formy next grow everything down cut and rooms getting fresh lick of paint and good cleaning out hope to be up and running again inbout 2-3 weeks

as for the ice WOW what a smoke she is lovely sweet tasting bud and very strong couchlock effect stone definetly best saved for night time toking unless you fancy a lazy day lol, i'd recommend gowing her out to anyone really excellent strain 

in total yeilded 46 oz dried cured bud so am happy with that roll on the next one eh

thanks all for dropping by and giving advice much appreciated

see ya all  real soon


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 28, 2007)

*Brilliant picture of that fattie 

46oz dried! how many plants did you have going all at once? it must of taken you all day to manicure  glad it worked out for ya, no problems i see. you must be a natural at this

Peace*


----------



## dev (Mar 29, 2007)

hi dr green

i started off with 40plants but 10 of them turned male on me cheers for your comments my next grow will be posted up in a few weeks


----------

